# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  First AAS cycle after years of research and wait

## Afreak

Hi, i had been planning and anticipating to run AAS since 2017 as i thought the right age for this would be 30+, which i am in now. In the meantime, i kept researching only safety protocols, diet and training. My overall experience of weight lifting is a lot, i started lifting weights when i was in my high school, 16 yo, and went to gym on & off up until now. The total gym experience may be around 8 years. At this point i feel i have naturally exhausted myself and this is the TIME. My quick stats below are:

Age: 30
Bf: 13%
Weight: 130 lbs ( dropped down due to recent low back pain, gastritis & gynocamestia surgery)
height: 5'8''

Before vets criticize me for my bodyweigh, pls know that I kept bulking & cutting naturally until now but couldnt cross 155 ceiling. I am also genetically an ectomorph. I dont gain weight easily as my father is also skinny. I have supplemented in the past with whey & creatine but 150 and around was like a limit to me. I have been training two muscles a day, incorporated HIIT, TUT, Compound lifting but right now i am at Push/Pull/Legs regimen. If i really did have some noticeable muscle on my frame, i would be a trainer. Anyways, my plan is to run a mild cycle of pharma grade Test E (Testoviron depot 250 mg) which is readily available here in Pakistan. I will run 250 mg a week initiallly ( i know 500mg is a classic starter but hey i dont expect huge gains in the end and have realistic approach in this matter as even if i dont have anything (substantial) in the end, i will still have learned a lot about my body as to how it reacts to AAS). I dont have a lot of fat on my body except my little belly that is pointing out a little. I will maximize my protein intake to benefit from increased nitrogen retention and MP synthesis during the cycle. I want to run an 8 weeker depending on how well my body tolerates this. My cycle plan looks like this:

Week 1 - 4: Test E 250 mg a week

On 5th week i will order my mid cycle BW to see where i stand at. If my health markers are not too bad, i will keep the same dose until week 8 and finish with PCT starting from week 10th to 12th. I will run Aromasin if i notice an unrealistic weight gain (water retention) during first few weeks or other high estrogen related sides, otherwise, mid cycle BW will decide if need to run it or not

If mid cycle BW comes out good, i will bump up the test dose and lengthen the cycle, which would look like this

Week 5 - 12: Test E 300 (or anything under 400) mg a week


Week 14- 18: PCT (clomid and nolva)
during PCT i will also take some zinc to aid in PCT


i have gotten my precycle BW and everything is in range obviously. My plan is to get my BW done on:

Mid cycle
Post PCT

if Post PCT BW is good, i will wait for 12 weeks and then turn in for second.

about diet, i will keep the ratio 50:30:20 to gain as much as possible. Now i know there is a fundamental flaw many will see in my dose but hey i want to keep it as safe as possible, i dont have any unrealistic goals in mind so i wont hopefully have any disappointment in the end. It is actually really possible to recover from a shutdown caused by a mild of a cycle as this than that of 500 mg. I want to learn my body for future cycles. I will train as hard as possible to maximally benefit from increased MPS. I will also include supplements on cycle that are:

Glucosamine
MSM
Fish Oil

I will keep the salt in my diet in check to keep my BP and LDL within range

Please critique on my cycle as i am planning to do my first pin today on Monday and anything will be highly appreciated.
Please note that i am not running any UGL test as Bayer's test is readily available here and so is Aromasin. I just want to be safe than sorry which is why my cycle wont attract many here. i will further up my game depending on my health bio-markers.

I will also keep posting here as i proceed so this will also serve as official cycle log.
Thanks.

----------

